
Jio's free VoLTE feature phone to run on KaiOS - Abishek_Muthian
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/reliance-jio-feature-phone-kaios-apps-games-battery-1727285
======
Abishek_Muthian
Jio, the VoLTE only telecom operator has announced a feature phone - Jio Phone
which can be bought for refundable security deposit of INR 1500 ( ~ $23 ).

What's interesting is since the phone is supposedly a feature/smartphone
hybrid capable of running Jio's large apps portfolio, they've chose KaiOS -
fork of FirefoxOS to power the handset.

Considering Jio has 100 million subscribers within 6 months and that they plan
to manufacture 5million Jio phone's every week; FirefoxOS besides getting new
lease of life could also be able to capture significant market share in India.

